# LeStats going to see a different vet!



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm taking LeStat to a different vet to see if she feels confident neutering him.
I've used her before for my 'small furries' and she's excellent with them.
She taken the eye out for a rat, amputated the leg of a 6 week old chinchilla, given a rat a ceaserian for me and also neutered my friends two meerkats a few years ago before they became the 'in' exotic pet.
This vet is vasectomising my male ferret on Friday so I'm taking LeStat for her to weigh and she'll let me know if he will be safe to aneasthatise or whether she may be able to neuter with a sedative and local aneasthetic.
She has said I can sit in on the op if I like, I've assisted with ceasers before with my friends sibes, I don't think I've got the guts to do that with one of my own though!
I'll be having a chat about the titer tests as well or how she feels about vaccination doses.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds really cool. I don't know whether or not I could watch an operation on one of mine; even though I am a retired medical assistant! 
I had a retired racing greyhound, and the vet gave her 'a tiny amount' of pentobarbital to put her under. She had a reaction, and was only breathing a couple of times a minute. He called me, and I gave him the rescue's vets number. They saved her by giving her lots of fluids. When he did my next grey, he did most of it under local!! That was a spay. He told me, he never did a faster spay!! Good luck with LeStat. Sue


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

With a castration being not as much of an op I'm hoping Jackie might be able to do it with a sedative and local I'm really worried about him having an anaesthetic as he's only around 2lbs 8ozs at the moment and he's reacted to other medications in the past.

I doubt I'll sit in on it to be honest because if aything happened I'd probably panic and get in the way. I'll just sit outside so that I'm there if anything untoward happens!
If he had a major reaction and I was going to lose him I'd feel awful if I wasn't there for him.

I'll be all over on Friday anyway with Knutts having his op....funny how I'm not so worried about him........he's a good 3lbs 8 ozs though and he's only an ickle ferret.


----------

